# Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?



## Zermalmer (13. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wollte neue Bilder zum Teichbau hoch laden, aber irgendwie ist bei 200 Stück Ende.

Ich könnte natürlich noch ein paar unwichtige löschen, aber soviele sind das auch nicht.
Und vom Bau welche Löschen dürfte ja eher suboptimal sein


----------



## Annett (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Hallo Andreas.

Wenn wir das Limit erhöhen, passen auch mehr als 200 ins Album. Joachim schaut sich das morgen mal an. 

Ich halte es so, dass nur ein kleiner Teil der Bilder im Album landet... alles, was man auch später mal noch durchblättern will.
Für die Baudoku habe ich die Bilder jeweils direkt an die Beiträge angehangen. 
Dieses Format ist übrigens das einzigste, dass bei einem Softwarewechsel/Upgrade so gut wie keine Probleme macht...


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*



Annett schrieb:


> Für die Baudoku habe ich die Bilder jeweils direkt an die Beiträge angehangen.
> Dieses Format ist übrigens das einzigste, dass bei einem Softwarewechsel/Upgrade so gut wie keine Probleme macht...


Hallo Annett,
hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst, dann hätte ich die Bilder für die Teichgeschichte und den Bau direkt in die Beträge gepackt 
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, dass es Optimaler ist, die ins Album zu packen, damit die User es auch einfach haben, mal durch die Alben zu stöbern, da ich meine Bilder auch kommtiert habe, und somit nicht sofort der Beitrag dazu erforderlich ist.

Passend dazu wäre dann die Frage, wie groß ist denn der Speicherplatz für angehängt Fotos?

Dann warte ich einfach mal morgen ab, und werde dann gucken, das ich meine heute geschossenen Fotos entsprechend hochlade.

Danke!


----------



## Joachim (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Moin!

Tja, die lieben Bilderchen... das Thema bereitet uns seit geraumer Zeit erheblich Kopfzerbrechen... 
Grund ist, das zB. der Anbieter unserer Galerie Software seit Dezember 2010 verschwunden zu sein scheint und es daher von dort weder Updates noch Support gibt. Die Useralben haben an sich auch genug Einschränkungen, wie zB. keine Sortiermöglichkeit und absehbare Probleme bei einem möglichen Forensoftware Wechsel.
Im Grunde ist das sicherste also das anhängen/einfügen von Attachments in die Beiträge...

Andreas, wir werden diesbezüglich intern noch mal kurzfristig eine Diskussion anschieben um das Thema zu klären. Bis dahin würde ich empfehlen es mit den Attachments direkt zu versuchen. Ein Limit für die Attachments gibts nur in sofern, das man pro Beitrag "nur" 15 oder 20 (müsst ich nachsehen) anhängen/einfügen kann.


----------



## Digicat (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Servus



> Ein Limit für die Attachments gibts nur in sofern, das man pro Beitrag "nur" 15 oder 20 (müsst ich nachsehen) anhängen/einfügen kann.



Es sind 20 ... habe ich schon öfters ausprobiert ...


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Vielen Dank Euch auch nochmal.

Gut, dann werde ich weitere Bilder in die Beiträge einfügen und wegen der anderen Bilder muss ich halt nochmal schauen.


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Hallo nochmal,
Ich weiss ja nicht ob es die Boardsoftware hergibt... kann man selektiv einem User Editierrecht auf seine Beiträge geben?

Dann würde ich mir die Arbeit machen, die Bilder auf Anhang umzustellen.


----------



## Joachim (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Hallo Andreas,

leider ist das immo mit unserer Software nicht möglich - mit phpBB ging so was damals problemlos...

Ich kann mich nur noch mal im vbulletin schlau machen ob es nicht einen Hack oder Addon dazu gibt. Ich bitte dich da mal noch ein wenig Geduld zu haben.  Sorry. :-/


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Hallo Joachim,
ok, dann bewahre ich einfach mal Geduld und harre der Dinge die da kommen.

Mach Dir da mal keine Hektik... die Galerie wird ja nicht von heute auf morgen verschwinden 

ich bin leider kein Coder... ansonsten wäre es sicher hilfreich ein Tool zu erstellen, dass die Bilder aus der Gallerie in die Anhänge befördert und gleichzeitig die links im Forum ersetzt....

Aber wenn das eh schon "zusammengeschustert" ist, dann wir das sicher nicht einfach einen WEg zu finden---- (was keine kritik an der Administation sein soll!)


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Hallo Zusammen,
weil mir grade eine andere Sache eingefallen ist....

Hier nochmal vielen lieben Dank an Annett für die tolle Idee mit dem Umbau der Bilder von Album direkt in die Beiträge.

Auch wenn sicherlich von vielen überlesen wird... vielleicht sollte man nochmal im Album irgendwo einen Hinweis geben, dass da nur 200 Bilder reingehen.


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Gehen auch mehr als 200 Bilder in die Alben?*

Moin Andreas,

ist sicherlich ne gute Anregung - ich schau mir das die Tage mal an.


----------

